# 

## suet

Witam,

nie jestem pewien czy w odpowiednim dziale zamieszczam pytanie, więc w razie pomyłki proszę o przeniesienie do odpowiedniego działu. Przymierzam się do zakupu działki budowlanej. Z uwagi na to, że chciałbym ograniczyć wysokość kredytu pomysł był taki, żeby tymczasowo zanim w przyszłości wybuduję dom to postawić w miarę tani drewniany budynek rekreacyjny. Niestety, ale sprawdzając MPZP działek, którymi jestem zainteresowany, to mają one jedynie zabudowę mieszkanowią. Rozumiem więc, że jedyne co mogę wybudować to normalny dom zgodny z MPZP oraz zgodny z WT 2021. Zastanawiam się czy jest jakaś opcja, żeby postawić coś małego (do 35m2), co by nadawało sie jednak do całorocznego zamieszkiwania ale w ograniczonym budżecie? Ewentualnie, czy jest też możliwość prowadzenia budowy w etapach, ale etapach mocno rozciągniętych w czasie? Wiem, że pozwolenie na budowę jest ważne przez 3 lata, ale czy np. jakbym zaczął budowę i powiedzmy miał SSZ ale bez ocieplenia to czy bym otrzymał częściowy odbiór i mógłbym w takim domu zamieszkać czy też wymagane jest pełne wykończenie projektu i dopiero wówczas można legalnie zamieszkać w domu?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Mareks77

Pełne wykończenie dotyczy niektórych ważnych dla bytowania wewnętrznych urządzeń w domu. Pozwolenie na budowę jest ważne przez 3 lata i to oznacza że przez 3 lata możesz rozpocząć budowę na zasadach wydanych przez urząd. Jeśli natomiast już rozpoczniesz budowę to budować możesz  5 lat a nawet dłużej.
Dom lub inaczej budowla nie musi być ocieplona od razu ani wykończona w pełni,
Przyjmuje się, że w domu muszą być przynajmniej podłączone instalacje, musi funkcjonować ogrzewanie, a kuchnia oraz łazienka powinny być dostępne do użytkowania.

----------


## Elfir

możesz zbudować budynek zaprojektowany tak, by nadawał się do dalszej rozbudowy.
jak planujesz w drewnie, to rozbudowa nie będzie skomplikowana.

----------


## swierol

Z własnego doświadczenia (zbieranego w dalszym ciągu :/) dochodzę do wniosku, że budowa rozciągnięta w czasie to niestety mordęga. Absolutnie nie twierdzę żeby zbudować i wykończyć  w ciągu roku bo to też nie do końca bezpieczne ale zabawa w poszczególne etapy co kwartał, mieszanie własnego wkładu pracy z etapami wykonywanymi przez firmy wiąże się z ciągłym zamieszaniem, kombinowaniem, sprzątaniem (TAK, SPRZĄTANIEM), działkę też trzeba skosić. Mi sytuacje jeszcze utrudnia fakt, że budowę prowadzę 150km od miejsca zamieszkania. Trochę żałuję, ze 2-3 lata nie wziąłem kilkadziesiąt tys kredytu. Teraz pewnie kończył bym go spłacać a na działkę bym jeździł z przyjemnością i chęcią relaksu.
Ja bym jednak proponował pogodzić marzenia z możliwościami finansowymi i tak dobrać projekt aby był możliwie idealnym kompromisem, dom postawić od poczatku do końca. Podjazdy, chodniczki zawsze mogą poczekać.

----------


## Lew2

Ważność pozwolenia na budowę przez 3 lata oznacza, że w ciągu 3 lat musisz wykonać jakieś roboty na działce. Ekstremalnie może to być wbicie jednej łopaty i wpis w dzienniku budowy z datą i formalnie nikt Ci nie może zarzucić, że to nie jest robota budowlana. Podobnie przerwa w budowie (a formalnie przerwa we wpisach w dzienniku budowy) nie może być większa niż 3 lata. 
1. Możesz zbudować dom mały, kompletny, ale od razu zaprojektowany pod dalsza rozbudowę. W pierwszym etapie go wykończysz według projektu i zgłaszasz ukończenie budowy.
2. Druga opcja jest, że projekt masz na dom duży, docelowy, ale go nie kończysz tylko masz ukończone pewne instalacje (wymagane przez prawo do zamieszkania tak jak pisali przedmówcy) i występujesz o tzw. _pozwolenie na użytkowanie_ w budynku, który nadal jest w budowie. Minus jest taki, że wtedy PINB obowiązkowo (zgodnie z Prawem Budowlanym) przeprowadza kontrolę przed wydaniem pozwolenia, a to zawsze jest niepotrzebny stres.

Jest jeszcze taka opcja, trochę dzika. Występujesz o pozwolenie na budowę budynku docelowego i stawiasz tam tymczasowy budynek służący jako zaplecze budowy.
Prawo Budowlane: *Art. 29, ust 2.* Nie wymaga decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę oraz zgłoszenia, o którym mowa w art. 30, budowa:
*21)* obiektów przeznaczonych do czasowego użytkowania w trakcie realizacji robót budowlanych, położonych na terenie budowy, oraz ustawianie barakowozów używanych przy wykonywaniu robót budowlanych, badaniach geologicznych i pomiarach geodezyjnych;

----------


## Nurek_

> Rozumiem więc, że jedyne co mogę wybudować to normalny dom zgodny z MPZP oraz zgodny z WT 2021. Zastanawiam się czy jest jakaś opcja, żeby postawić coś małego (do 35m2), co by nadawało sie jednak do całorocznego zamieszkiwania ale w ograniczonym budżecie?


A jaki problem postawić coś małego do 35m2 zgodnego z WT2021? Przecież przy takiej powierzchni to nie będą duże koszty.
Możesz też postawić dom do 70m2 zabudowy na zgłoszenie a później rozbudować.

----------


## suet

Dziękuję za dotychczasowe odpowiedzi.




> możesz zbudować budynek zaprojektowany tak, by nadawał się do dalszej rozbudowy.
> jak planujesz w drewnie, to rozbudowa nie będzie skomplikowana.


Dzięki za podpowiedź, mnie się dotychczas wydawało, że właśnie rozbudowa jest łatwiejsza w przypadku budynków murowanych a nie drewnianych czy też szkieletowych.




> A jaki problem postawić coś małego do 35m2 zgodnego z WT2021? Przecież przy takiej powierzchni to nie będą duże koszty.
> Możesz też postawić dom do 70m2 zabudowy na zgłoszenie a później rozbudować.


Jak na szybko sprawdzałem ofertę w internecie to dopłata do domku drewnianego z WT2021 to było ok 30k PLN. Także przy wstępnym założeniu, że na razie chciałbym domek tymczasowy to jednak spora kwota. Dlatego też jakbym miał już wykładać dodatkowe 30k PLN to jednak decydowałbym się na coś co może dłużej posłużyć i co ewentualnie można też rozbudować.

----------


## Elfir

zdecydowanie łatwiej rozbudować szkielet.

----------


## Nurek_

> Dzięki za podpowiedź, mnie się dotychczas wydawało, że właśnie rozbudowa jest łatwiejsza w przypadku budynków murowanych a nie drewnianych czy też szkieletowych.


Jak rozbudowę przewidzisz wcześniej (wstawisz w odpowiednich miejscach nadproża itp) to jeden i drugi rozbudujesz bez problemu




> Jak na szybko sprawdzałem ofertę w internecie to dopłata do domku drewnianego z WT2021 to było ok 30k PLN. Także przy wstępnym założeniu, że na razie chciałbym domek tymczasowy to jednak spora kwota. Dlatego też jakbym miał już wykładać dodatkowe 30k PLN to jednak decydowałbym się na coś co może dłużej posłużyć i co ewentualnie można też rozbudować.


A czy wersja "nie WT 2021" jest w ogóle ocieplona? Bo 30 tyś to w takim domku 35m2 całe ocieplenie nie powinno kosztować, a co dopiero upgrade do WT2021.

----------


## suet

> Jak rozbudowę przewidzisz wcześniej (wstawisz w odpowiednich miejscach nadproża itp) to jeden i drugi rozbudujesz bez problemu
> 
> 
> A czy wersja "nie WT 2021" jest w ogóle ocieplona? Bo 30 tyś to w takim domku 35m2 całe ocieplenie nie powinno kosztować, a co dopiero upgrade do WT2021.


Póki co sprawdzałem tylko oferty, którę mogę znaleźć w internecie. Nie chce wrzucać adresu strony, bo nie wiem czy to zgodne z regulaminem, ale domek nazywa się CRA1. W każdym bądź razie domek rekreacyjny całoroczny jest ocieplony wełną mineralną 10cm i wyceniony jest na 89 500 PLN. Ten sam domek wersja WT2021, ocieplenie wełna mineralna 20 cm oraz dodatkowo 5 sztuk grzejników elektrycznych (w specyfikacji nie widzę innych różnic) jest wyceniony na promocji na 114 000 PLN (bez obecnej promocji 129 000 PLN, czyli różnica nawet 40 000 PLN do wersji WT2021).

----------

